# Abscond



## Mis Ram (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi Dear, 
I would like to ask some questions , I am finished contract , I got my cancellation and my ex- employer will not give my passport because the asking me a new visa from my new company. And yes I got fine now because my new visa is still on process from my new company. And my ex- employer was tell to me the file abscond of me. is it possible or I need to report them in labor or taw jeeh that the did not give my passport. 
I need answer please thank you


regards,
Mara


----------



## Mis Ram (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi Dear,
I would like to ask some questions , I am finished contract , I got my cancellation and my ex- employer will not give my passport because the asking me a new visa from my new company. And yes I got fine now because my new visa is still on process from my new company. And my ex- employer was tell to me the file abscond of me. is it possible or I need to report them in labor or taw jeeh that the did not give my passport.
I need answer please thank you


----------



## Ash2014 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi,

i am not an expert, but I know that in UAE no one is allowed to keep your passport with them.. it is illegal to keep someone’s passport..


----------

